# Rosettes



## Brindlerainbow (Apr 4, 2010)

Hello
If any of you need rosettes for shows please have a look at my website
Home
:thumbup:


----------



## dendy (Mar 11, 2011)

I will call you these days, there is a possibility that i will need rosettes.


----------

